# NMR Quilt Raffle deadline extended



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Northcentral Maltese Rescue is extending the deadline for the quilt raffle until January - instructions for purchasing raffle tickets are on the NMR website. 

2016 Northcentral Maltese Rescue, Inc. Quilt Raffle

Unfortunately, PayPal won't accept donations if it's to purchase raffle tickets, so please allow a couple of days for your check to reach Kathy in Wisconsin.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

It's beautiful, Maggie!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Someone is so very talented. Whoever wins is one blessed person


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Amazing work and a beautiful quilt.


----------

